# Divers Dial



## Roy

This is the dial for the divers watch (the luminous has not yet been applied).


----------



## Mal52

Wow love it cant wait

Cheers Mal


----------



## gregor

hey! that looks nice!

am getting curious now for the hands!

will the second hand have a blue tip?

Gregor


----------



## Roy

These are the hands, again unfinished.

The seconds hand will be white and the min and hour hand orange.


----------



## AlexR

Superb looking dial and hands.I have not paid for my 69 yet


----------



## Roy

Here is the original mock up for those who have not seen it yet. A few small changes have been made but it should look something like this when completed.


----------



## jasonm

That is nice Roy....can you remind us of the size...









Jason


----------



## AlexR

Nice


----------



## Roy

The case is approx 43mm including the crown.


----------



## AlexR




----------



## bry1975

Thats a very very very nice Watch Roy. How many gaskets will the crown have, she looks like the good old triplock.









Cheers

Bryan


----------



## namaste

DDG dial!

Did you promise me one for free with my 69 or did I dream that Roy??

Will both dial and hands be orange (can't judge dial from the picture, looks redish but if you sau the hands will be orange the dial must be too)?

Don't rush it







!


----------



## Roy

Pieter :



> Did you promise me one for free with my 69 or did I dream that Roy??


It was just a dream,Â











> Will both dial and hands be orange (can't judge dial from the picture, looks redish but if you sau the hands will be orange the dial must be too)?


Yes both hands orange to match the dial.


----------



## namaste

Nice dream, I'll take the 69 anyway














!

Going to find an orange strap







...


----------



## Ron Jr

Can't wait Roy, this will be my first RLT watch.


----------



## rockpile6

Looks really great Roy. Its becoming tough deciding which RLT to wear! Will there be any option on the Bezel? It would be nice to have a second time zone.


----------



## Roy

rockpile6 said:


> Will there be any option on the Bezel? It would be nice to have a second time zone.


 There are no plans for this at this time.


----------



## MIKE

LOOKING GOOD..............ROY









Remind me,is this going to be a limited edition?

MIKE..


----------



## Stan

Nice one Roy.









You've done another fine job there.


----------



## pg tips

looks better than I dreamed of Roy. Can't wait to see it complete. Did you get white on black date wheels? (please say yes).


----------



## AlexR

You dreamed about the RLT divers Paul?you are more commited that I though


----------



## pg tips

For a while there back in January Alex i didn't think about anything else much









I still think this was the best entry!


----------



## Stan

PG,

I'll buy that!









Does it come on mesh?


----------



## AlexR

I would buy that
















I would prefer a comic book hero though


----------



## Adambo

oooh! I don't drop by for a couple of months and look at the alchemy Roy's been weaving. Very nice: gimme, gimme, gimme


----------



## Griff

Roy said:


> Here is the original mock up for those who have not seen it yet. A few small changes have been made but it should look something like this when completed.


 That is one black dial I do like!!


----------



## Ron Jr

Roy have you given the Diver a name yet? Eddie has the DN Seiko the OM/BM and Samurai while Citzen has the new Eco-zilla. If I could be bold and suggest Nautilus

like Vernes submarine.


----------



## AlexR

Eco-zilla














I was hoping that would not stick


----------



## Roy

Nice idea Ron but I will not be giving it a name.

I have spent the last twenty minutes trying to write an explanation why not and I cannot do it in such a way that other makers may be upset at my comments.









If anyone want to know my reasons then please ask me privately.









I would like to add , judging by the large reservation list, that anyone who is interested in this watch should let me know as there will only be limited to only 50 pieces.







As always there would be no obligation to purchase when available.


----------



## AlexR

I can imagine why,it has no name









Roy,if you hold one for me,it might be for some time


----------



## Ron Jr

Roy please reserve one for me I have a co-worker who would like one also, he is on vacation right now. It really doesn't need a name the looks will speak for itself.


----------



## Roy

Ron Jr said:


> Roy please reserve one for me I have a co-worker who would like one also, he is on vacation right now.


 Thank You Ron,

I already have these two reserved for you.











> It really doesn't need a name the looks will speak for itself.


Exactly,


----------



## JoT

What's in a name?? Has it got a number though RLT200? RLT11?


----------



## Roy

Yes John it will have a number, RLT-11.


----------



## rockpile6

Roy, I just read a previous message about there only being 50 made. If I have not done so already, please reserve one for me.


----------



## pg tips

did I put my moniker on No3 Roy? If not please do!

I'm intrigued about this name thing now! Never crossed my mind. why would some be upset?

I'll just call it "probably the best diver I'll ever own"


----------



## pg tips

just thought I'll have to change my signature to include life is heaven.....

...with an RLT 11.


----------



## Adambo

Hi Roy,

Could you provisionally put my name down for one please?

Cheers!


----------



## Alexus

Hi Roy,

Great design







. I would appreciate it if you would hold one for me.

Cheers,

Alexus.


----------



## Roy

Thank You everyone,


----------



## phil664

Hi Roy,

Please put me down for one as well

thks


----------



## Roy

Thank You Phil.


----------



## Nin

Roy

What movement are you going to use?

Simon


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi Roy

Can you provisionally put me down for one too (not bothered which number - tho' 40 would be nice). Whether I buy depends on my finances/mood when it's released - but at least I'll have the opportunity to get one







Any idea of the price yet?


----------



## traveller

Me too please Roy - 02 again if possible.


----------



## Roy

It will have the ETA 2824-2.

Pauluspaolo No definate price yet but number 40 is reserved for you.

Traveller I already have you down for Number 2,







We must have discussed it earlier.


----------



## AlexR

I think I am down for one,but you know the old story,Jackanory?


----------



## Roy




----------



## AlexR

Thats not very nice


----------



## Roy

Sorry,


----------



## AlexR

Ok


----------



## Roy




----------



## AlexR




----------



## brad

Roy

new to the forum,excellent by the way

when will the diver be released,how much is it,how do you reserve one

sorry for the bombardment of questions but gotta get my on hands on one of these !!!









Dave


----------



## Roy

Hello Dave and welcome to the forum.

I do not have a firm price yet.

You can reserve one by just telling me to reserve you one.









Obviously there is no obligation if when it is ready you have changed your mind.


----------



## Roy

No relation to me,









http://www.rltdivers.com/


----------



## brad

Roy

can you reserve me one please

thanks

Dave


----------



## Roy

Yes dave I will, thank you.


----------



## traveller

Roy said:


> Traveller I already have you down for Number 2,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must have discussed it earlier.


 Sorry Roy







"goldfish" memory syndrome -- again.

By the way did I ask you to reserve 02 for me?


----------



## Roy




----------



## sttngfan1701d

Wow, that's really nice, with a really unique look. Reminds me of a combination between the Orange Monster and the Seamaster.

If I didn't already own a diver I'd definitely get one of those.


----------



## AlexR

Nowt wrong with having more than one dive watch


----------



## Stan

Only one?


----------



## AlexR

Now I think about it,I only have one dive watch at the moment


----------



## ollyming

Hi Roy

Watch looks excellent. Please can you reserve one for me - number 7 if possible.

I assume the case is steel? What finish will it have?

What strap do you intend to supply? Black leather with orange stitching would look ace but maybe a bit too much like the Dreadnought strap. How about (if you can find one) a bright orange leather strap with black stiching! I'd probably buy spare ones of those anyway for my OM, Tutima 300 Di and a couple of others....

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy

Number 7 Reserved for you Olly.

The watch case will be sand/bead blasted steel.

I hope to do it with both a steel bracelet and a strap supplied as standard.


----------



## ESL

Can't believe I read all of this and did not reserve one - mucho EEEK









If it's not nabbed, may I reserve No. 11, or 50 or 22 in that order, or whatever is left please Roy.


----------



## Roy

Thank You George, Number 22 is reserved for you.


----------



## JoT

Roy how is the "RLT Diver" getting on ... any more pictures to whet appetites?


----------



## Roy

Probably now just a couple of weeks away.


----------



## ESL

Woo hoo!!


----------



## rockpile6

Roy, hopefully I have requested that you reserve #27 for me? Old timers disease has set in early!


----------



## Roy

Yes John, 27 is reserved for you.


----------



## JoT

How's the RLT Diver's getting on Roy







?


----------



## Roy

Nearly there John,

I hope to have something to show you sometime next week.


----------



## hakim

Hi Roy,

Please reserve one for me too. Hope i'm not too late









Thanks,

Hakim


----------



## Roy

Will do Hakim, your not too late.


----------



## Eric D W

do you have a picture of a finished product? can i have some more info... price, size, etc? thanks Roy


----------



## bib

Hi Roy,

I'm looking for a diver and this one looks nice.

Could you reserve number 50 for me?

Thanks,

Bib


----------



## Roy

This is the only picture that I am releasing at the moment.









The dial has changed slightly. There will be lots more pictures soon.










The case is approx 39 mm excluding crown and 43 mm including crown.


----------



## Eric D W

have a price in mind yet Roy?


----------



## Roy

I am working on the price but do not have all the costings yet.


----------



## Roy

bib said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> I'm looking for a diver and this one looks nice.
> 
> Could you reserve number 50 for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bib


 No. 50 is already reserved, do you wish to pick a different number ?


----------



## JoT

Roy I can't remember ... have the lugs got fixed bars?


----------



## Roy

No John, normal spring bars.


----------



## Roy

The watch will come with a superb matching Swiss solid steel bracelet with screwed links and a nato strap.

Price can now be confirmed at Â£225.

They will not be all ready at once.

I should have some ready next week, I am not going to rush the assembly or testing. When they are ready they will be offered to the people in the order that they were reserved.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> The watch will come with a superb matching Swiss solid steel bracelet with screwed links and a nato strap.


----------



## raketakat

Is Roy making a diver







?


----------



## Roy

raketakat said:


> Is Roy making a diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## rolex

Hi Roy

You Know I cannot resist such a fabulous watch would you be so kind as to reserve no 11 for me

Regards

Alan


----------



## bib

Roy,

Could you make a summary?

Case material

Case dimenssions

Lugs width

Cristal

Movement

Special discounts


----------



## Roy

bib said:


> Roy,
> 
> Could you make a summary?
> 
> Case material
> 
> Case dimenssions
> 
> Lugs width
> 
> Cristal
> 
> Movement
> 
> Special discounts


Case is sand blasted steel.

Case dimentions I did yesterday.

Lugs are 20mm

Crystal Sapphire

Movement ETA 2824-2

Discounts for what ?


----------



## AlexR

Looking and sounding good Roy


----------



## AlexR

The watch not you Roy,sorry


----------



## Roy

AlexR said:


> Looking and sounding good Roy


 Thank You Alex,


----------



## Roy

AlexR said:


> The watch not you Roy,sorry


 One out of two aint bad.


----------



## AlexR




----------

